# AJ prom



## ajohn (May 16, 2009)

I know I post maybe too many pics of my children,and I don't apologise.With all the arguements going on about the sad state of the world,I've read many ideas of what we're(THEY'RE) doing wrong and who's to blame.I grew up in a s#itty situation and learned how dish out my anger,justifying my actions with"What did you expect?"When my son was born I was angry at God cause I didn't know how to love.I didn't think it was fair to bring a child into THIS unloving world.It was the Love and trust that my son showed me that ignited a promise;To find a path of spirtual healing that would and could insure his survival and purpose in this world.Together,for the last 18 years we have traveled that path.Soon he will seek to discover his own path.The God of my forefathers condemed me to hell.The God of my understanding today loved me enough to trust me with children,that they may teach me of the gift and power of his love for me.   
   AJ and his girl.Notice their left hands.They've been going together for almost two years and both are still "pure".I'm proud of them both!


----------



## glass man (May 16, 2009)

WHAT TWO GREAT LOOKING YOUNG PEOPLE! DANG IT DON'T SEEM THAT LONG AGO I WAS THAT YOUNG! I PRAY FOR THE BEST FOR THEM ANTHONY,AS WELL AS YOU MY BROTHER AND ALL ON THIS FORUM!  [&:]  JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (May 16, 2009)

You have a very handsome son!  His girlfriend is pretty too.  I hope they have a great time!  When it's my time to have a kid and send it off to the prom, I'll probably be up all night worrying! LOL


----------



## ajohn (May 17, 2009)

I was up all night !I felt like such a ..........parent[].How funny.They had a great time.He spent an hour and a half tonight telling me all about it.
   When I watch those two interacting,it gives me hope in the power of young love,we got a fighting chance.  Thanks guys for the kind thoughts.Anthony.


----------



## bottlekay (May 17, 2009)

.


----------



## whitefeather (May 17, 2009)

Beautiful  []!



 Blessings Whitefeather


----------



## glass man (May 17, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> you were never young jamie you came out of the womb and hit the ground running[]  YOU ARE RIGHT! I THINK WE GOT THAT IN COMMON,MAN![8D]


----------



## glass man (May 17, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: ajohn
> 
> I was up all night !I felt like such a ..........parent[].How funny.They had a great time.He spent an hour and a half tonight telling me all about it.
> When I watch those two interacting,it gives me hope in the power of young love,we got a fighting chance.  Thanks guys for the kind thoughts.Anthony.


 HOW WONDERFUL! WISH ALL SONS AND DADS WERE LIKE THIS! GROWING UP IN THE SIXTES IT WAS RARE. MY DAD AND ME AGREED ON LITTLE TILL BOTH BECAME CHRISTIANS LATTER ON. GLAD TO SAY AT THE END THOUGH WE WERE GREAT BUDS! HOPE YOU TOO ARE FOR ....... EVER! GOD BLESS YOU ANTHONY AND YOUR SON AND DAUGHTER. [PS-TELL YOUR SON THE ATL. FALCONS NEEDS PASS RUSHERS BIG TIME!]  JAMIE


----------



## Rockhounder55 (May 17, 2009)

Hey AJ, great looking son. I never did the "married with children" thing, and for the most part, I don't regret it. That is, until I see a pic such as yours, with you and your boy. I kick myself and wonder, why didn't I do that?


----------

